# Neues "A Game of Thrones" Enhanced Edition iBook



## Blammo (30. September 2016)

Statt das nächste Buch  von GoT zu schreiben, hat George R. R. Martin mit Apple ein neues eBook  veröffentlicht.
Es handelt sich dabei um das erste Buch in der Serie mit diversen Extras.

Dieses Video gibt einen Überblick:
Quick Look of "A Game of Thrones" Enhanced Edition iBook - YouTube


----------



## Kusanar (3. Oktober 2016)

Blammo schrieb:


> Statt das nächste Buch  von GoT zu schreiben...



Harr harr, ja....

Also das eBook interessiert mich jetzt nicht so arg, ich hab die Teile alle schon in Papierform. Aber mangels Fortsetzung hab ich mir jetzt den 1. Hedge-Knights-Band geholt, steht als nächstes auf meiner Liste


----------

